# New Releases from Moebius



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Wonder Woman and Superboy have arrived at our warehouse all preorders will ship tomorrow as well as new orders. http://www.megahobby.com


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad you posted that here cause it would get locked in the Moebius Forum.
Thanks!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Glad you posted that here cause it would get locked in the Moebius Forum.
> Thanks!


I almost completed my order until I was scared away by the whopping $26.75 for shipping.That`s more then the kit! Whoa!! Burn!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I almost completed my order until I was scared away by the whopping $26.75 for shipping.That`s more then the kit! Whoa!! Burn!!


Why so much? :drunk:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Bring 'em on....my pre-order is in. Good incentive to finish the stooges.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

bizzarobrian said:


> Why so much? :drunk:


Go ahead and order it, thats not the actual shipping, Mega will bill you with the actual shipping, email them for the cost if you are worried,Almost all online vendors and ebay have this high price shipping shown, but its not actual shipping.
I ordered from mega before, they dont burn people with false shipping costs.
It may be 7.00-9.00 shipping some vendors only ship priority global shipping.

buzz


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

How long, I wonder, before these kits reach the UK.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Go ahead and order it, thats not the actual shipping, Mega will bill you with the actual shipping, email them for the cost if you are worried,Almost all online vendors and ebay have this high price shipping shown, but its not actual shipping.
> I ordered from mega before, they dont burn people with false shipping costs.
> It may be 7.00-9.00 shipping some vendors only ship priority global shipping.
> 
> buzz


Thanx Buzz!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

TVCULTMAN still says mid July for her.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I almost completed my order until I was scared away by the whopping $26.75 for shipping.That`s more then the kit! Whoa!! Burn!!


They really seem to be more than fair about shipping in my experience. They quote $8.95 anywhere in the cont. US and often charge me less since I'm in the New York tri=state area. I know you're in Canada but that sounds like an auto-quote. Better yet, give them a call!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MEGA1 said:


> Wonder Woman and Superboy have arrived at our warehouse all preorders will ship tomorrow as well as new orders. http://www.megahobby.com


*I guess that means mine will be on the way tomorrow...I prepaid for these last month:thumbsup:...The guys at mega are 100% top notch! anything I want, I always get from them...

Z
*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess it's because it's shipped by priority to Canada.If it can be shipped by USPS First Class mail,it would be significantly less.Of course,UDISCO of Canada should have it in stock soon.They usually sell their Moebius kits at great prices.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Echo everything good that's been said about Mega. Granted I live in NC, but their shipping is always VERY fast and only costs $8.95. Been dealing with them ever since I got back into the hobby. A godsend for those of us in towns without hobby shops.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

According to an email from Steve, he's out until aound the 15th, so that may explain the later ship dates from his store.

As for Mega, I agree with everyone else here - good prices, great shipping!

Larry


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Any sign of Sinbad at Megahobby yet?


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was at the mega wharehouse today to pick up a pile of kits.. No Sinbad yet.. But they sid VERY soon.. and yes, great prices, great service all around.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Agreed! That's why I'm a repeat customer for them! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Megahobby*

Hello, anyone who lives in the area can always come by the warehouse to pick up orders. Remember you can always call megahobby and speak to a person all the time with questions or concerns you may have. We work very close with manufacturers and distributors on all things plastic. We pride ourselves on answering the phone, it is such an important part of our business. Toll Free 9-5 Mon-Fri est. 888-642-0093. Pete, Rick, Eileen or Kenny we always try to get the phone and believe me it rings!

Megahobby also takes Money orders!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> Megahobby also takes Money orders!


...too bad you don't take unwanted relatives... :tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...too bad you don't take unwanted relatives... :tongue:




Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Go ahead and order it, thats not the actual shipping, Mega will bill you with the actual shipping, email them for the cost if you are worried,Almost all online vendors and ebay have this high price shipping shown, but its not actual shipping.
> I ordered from mega before, they dont burn people with false shipping costs.
> It may be 7.00-9.00 shipping some vendors only ship priority global shipping.
> 
> buzz


They are sticking by that price.Crazy!!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*shipping*

Hello, bizzaro where do you live? If in CANADA I have not found a cheap way to ship anything to you that is a trackable, meaning if the box gets lost then what, I will say I shipped you the package here is the tracking number it shows it was delivered, you say you never got it then what. We ship to Canada using global express mail and global priority mail we have tried the cheaper ways but boxes get lost and we always get burned with refunds and reships. It always pays to order more than one item as the shipping does not go up as much. We have been shipping this way for the last 7 years without one problem. Sorry.

I will also look into other shipping options maybe things have changed. Please let me know what other methods vendors use to ship from the USA to Canada. Do they guaranteed delivery like we do--no questions asked?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> Hello, bizzaro where do you live? If in CANADA I have not found a cheap way to ship anything to you that is a trackable, meaning if the box gets lost then what, I will say I shipped you the package here is the tracking number it shows it was delivered, you say you never got it then what. We ship to Canada using global express mail and global priority mail we have tried the cheaper ways but boxes get lost and we always get burned with refunds and reships. It always pays to order more than one item as the shipping does not go up as much. We have been shipping this way for the last 7 years without one problem. Sorry.
> 
> I will also look into other shipping options maybe things have changed. Please let me know what other methods vendors use to ship from the USA to Canada. Do they guaranteed delivery like we do--no questions asked?


I get cheaper shipping with Cultman & Ebay.Blackheart sent me a 1:1 scale Thing bust for $30 & that was a heavy piece.


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

When I got home from work, thre was a box on the step from Mega - Superboy and Wonder Woman arrived safely! Thanks again.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

what shipping method did they use?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I mail to Canada all the time. Its cheaper to mail International First Class (Air) from Florida to Canada than it is to mail Priority from Florida to, say, California. However, I do NOT supply tracking info. To do that, it has to go Priority or Express and that costs more than most people want to pay. In all fairness, I have never had anything lost or badly damaged (I pack things very well) in 10 years of buying and selling online.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Would anyone be happy paying more for shipping then the actual price of the kit?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> Would anyone be happy paying more for shipping then the actual price of the kit?


That ratio has stopped me from buying before...

.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We have added first class mail international shipping to the website. You can only ship up to 4 pounds this way,


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Leave it not be said that Megahobby doesn't go to any length to please thier customers. That's why they're my #1 dealer for the past 5 years and will continue to be so


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mega'a GREAT! I ordered the the new kits and fouled up entering the discount code. (I think I forgot to hit the apply button) I emailed them about it, and they promptly gave me a $5 refund, (the coupon amount) and advice on what I did wrong. Mega hobby has great customer service. I've never had a bad experience. Thanks again Mega!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Thanx Buzz!


They are sticking by their $26.75 quote.They claim it`s important to track these orders to Canada incase the item is lost or someone claims they didn`t receive the item when they did.Didn`t realize we were a country of thugs & thieves.Could this not happen within the U.S as well.Did you people know that in Canada it`s cheaper to ship to the U.S then for us to ship to another Province here? Let`s see how long this remains in this thread.It was deleted last time.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now Biz...lets put things in perspective here...I also live in Canada, Calgary Alberta to be specific and well I just ordered Sinbad, Wonder Woman, Superboy, and the WOTW Martian Figure from our Sponsor Mega Hobby and shipping to Canada for all 4 kits was only $35.50...or $8.87 per kit...Very reasonable in my books 
Thanks for the tip Zathros
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Now Biz...lets put things in perspective here...I also live in Canada, Calgary Alberta to be specific and well I just ordered Sinbad, Wonder Woman, Superboy, and the WOTW Martian Figure from our Sponsor Mega Hobby and shipping to Canada for all 4 kits was only $35.50...or $8.87 per kit...Very reasonable in my books
> Thanks for the tip Zathros
> Mcdee


Why $26.75 for one then? That`s almost as much as you paid for 4.Does that make sense?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Name Calling and Accusations have no place here either, if you have an issue with this company...don't buy from them. The evidence of fair business practices and fair shipping charges supports the majority of customers. Some customers can't be pleased no matter what a business does.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Name Calling and Accusations have no place here either, if you have an issue with this company...don't buy from them. The evidence of fair business practices and fair shipping charges supports the majority of customers. Some customers can't be pleased no matter what a business does.


Well obviously I won`t eh? Do you live in Canada? Others are claiming it`s a mistake so I`m re-clarifying that it`s not, seeing my original posting was deleted but the others who claimed it was a mistake never had their posts deleted which leaves a false feeling that the quote must have been a mistake.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I lived in Alberta for 15 of the 40 plus years I've been building models, and I still work in Canada but live in Washington State. I mail order a lot, never had an issue while living in Canada...eh!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hey Brian... try Wheels and Wings on the Danforth. He usually gets the Moebius stuff in before anywhere else. I only use the USPS and their shipping charges... not to mention the additional fees that Canada Customs slaps on arbitrarily... for vintage kits not available up here in the Great White North... eh.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I lived in Alberta for 15 of the 40 plus years I've been building models, and I still work in Canada but live in Washington State. I mail order a lot, never had an issue while living in Canada...eh!


This is the first issue I`ve had with shipping.Probably will order from Cultman.His shipping is fair.Cheaper then Moebius actually.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Hey Brian... try Wheels and Wings on the Danforth. He usually gets the Moebius stuff in before anywhere else. I only use the USPS and their shipping charges... not to mention the additional fees that Canada Customs slaps on arbitrarily... for vintage kits not available up here in the Great White North... eh.


They ship?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Why $26.75 for one then? That`s almost as much as you paid for 4.Does that make sense?


In a word ,Yes...You see it's like buying a small bottle of Mustard for lets say 2 bucks or go to Costco and get a gallon for 3 bucks, The initial cost is a certain ammount but adding more to the package doesn't raise the cost significantly...Whenever I can I order in multiples and actually save on shipping...eh?
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> In a word ,Yes...You see it's like buying a small bottle of Mustard for lets say 2 bucks or go to Costco and get a gallon for 3 bucks, The initial cost is a certain ammount but adding more to the package doesn't raise the cost significantly...Whenever I can I order in multiples and actually save on shipping...eh?
> Mcdee


Only wanted a small jar of mustard. lol


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

No.. Wheels & Wings is a retail store. But you may also find some other stuff you'll like. I think it's the biggest Hobby Shop left in Toronto.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Only wanted a small jar of mustard. lol


Damn...this thread is making me hungry! 
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> No.. Wheels & Wings is a retail store. But you may also find some other stuff you'll like. I think it's the biggest Hobby Shop left in Toronto.


I just checked out their site.I think I`ve been in there before.I just messaged them for info.Thanks Mike!


----------

